# G100 power flow



## CBR600F4i (Feb 22, 2009)

I recently purchased a 2003 JD G100 with 54" cutting deck and I am having trouble finding the power flow bagger system for it. Apparently JD has discontinued the model I need and even though I called them and they gave me a suitable substitute # (BM19924) the dealers I have contacted tell me they can't get it. Does anyone have any ideas on where I can find a new/used system for purchase? Even one a year or so newer would be able to be modified to work so that info would be appreciated also. Lastly, maybe where I can purchase the parts separately to make a complete unit. Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have not heard of the G100. Would any parts from any other Deere 54" deck work?? Say x500 series???


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Not a JD expert but I did want to welcome you to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## CBR600F4i (Feb 22, 2009)

The G100 is a decent sized garden tractor and they tell me the G110 was the replacement so many parts are interchangeable on them. All 54" power flows will not bolt right on however, they can fit with minor modifications so that is the avenue I may have to take. If someone out there can point me in the direction of the model I need for a direct bolt on I'll go that way, otherwise I'll have to figure out which model power flow bagger and what year make I will have to get to modify to make work.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey CBR, 

Glad you found us...I feel a little helpless not being familiar with your model either  .

Do you have a picture of your GT? I'd be glad to email some of my JD buds and see if they can offer any suggestions.

SHARTEL


----------



## CBR600F4i (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 2 pics attached here, neither I took but both are of the same unit. It's just a basic garden tractor with a 54" deck and they stopped making them in 2005 from what I can tell.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry CBR,

It seems my friends are very enthusiastic about the JD garden tractor line…but their (and the whole web-site www.weekendfreedomachines.com) interests stops at 1987. Go Figure. 

It is a good lookin’ rig you’ve got there though. You think “keeping It Green”, one of the TF sponsors, could help you with locating and identifying the correct parts to make the attachment work? Might be worth a phone call anyway.

In the meantime, I’ll keep looking for you and see what I can scrounge up.

SHARTEL


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

*weekend freedom machines*

There is a section for all the newer tractors, you just have to look for it. From the 425-455 to the x400's to x700's


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the homepage to the newer deere stuff on WFM


http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/discus/messages/60944/60944.html?1235435309


----------



## CBR600F4i (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info guys, but I was able to find one of the original units in New York state and will be getting it tomorrow. Appreciate the help very much.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hope you post a follow up as I'd like to see progress....and maybe you'll be able to help out someone with a similar problem.


----------



## dcb (Oct 1, 2014)

I am looking at G100 is a 2004 and it has 572 hours on the unit with bagger system any idea what a fair price is???


----------

